# Brand new Raspberry Pi 2 comes with Windows 10 AND Ubuntu support !



## blobster21 (Feb 2, 2015)

> Raspberry Pi 2 is now on sale *for $35* (the same price as the existing Model B+), featuring:
> 
> A 900MHz quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 CPU (~6x performance)
> 1GB LPDDR2 SDRAM (2x memory)
> ...





> Fortunately for us, Broadcom were willing to step up with a new SoC, BCM2836. This retains all the features of BCM2835, but replaces the single 700MHz ARM11 with a 900MHz quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 complex: everything else remains the same, so there is no painful transition or reduction in stability.



sources


----------



## xvi (Feb 2, 2015)

One small step for Raspberry Pi, but not a giant leap for small computing board-kind. It's a nice bump up from the old Pi, but seems weak compared to other options. Good if absolute low-cost is required.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2015)

xvi said:


> One small step for Raspberry Pi, but not a giant leap for small computing board-kind. It's a nice bump up from the old Pi, but seems weak compared to other options. Good if absolute low-cost is required.



pretty much intel atom


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

It's strength I guess, depends on what you use it for.  I've got several friends that have the 1 for use as HTPC-type units, and they are very pleased.  They then point to my HTPC that has so much more stuff in the case, and then what theirs can do.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 2, 2015)

xvi said:


> Good if absolute low-cost is required.



Not necesseraly required !
It's also extremely satisfactory to burn only a couples Watts for a special-purpose "machine": a dyndns relay host, a wakeonlan scheduler, or a wireless access point, to name a few exemples...


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 2, 2015)

Being 200mhz faster, having 1gb of ram and ARMv7 is a big plus for single threaded applications. I was surprised at what stuff they managed to port over to ARMv6 with only 256mb of ram. Having Windows 10 isn't that interesting to me but i guess those who just buy these for media capabilities might.

Be great to see how programmers use the 4 cores.

Raspberry Pi is all about price to performance and it was never originally designed to be a fully functioning desktop pc. Its more like a hobby computer for embedded applications and projects, with 4 cores you can control more things or do several at once.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 2, 2015)

I mentioned this already in our RPi thread http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-raspberry-pi-thread.208971/page-2#post-3232534


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 2, 2015)

Subscribded !!


----------



## hat (Feb 3, 2015)

Might be a better choice for the RPI Emulator box I saw. Kinda surprised to see it using DDR2 though...


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2015)

Blue-Knight said:


> With that specs I wouldn't try to run anything else than a command line system.
> 
> And in case of GNU/Linux, that is pretty good already.


Speed per core doesn't look like it's improved much. My original Pi has a pretty rough time trying to display even the simplest of window managers. Multi-core might help move intensive tasks to other cores, freeing up a single furious 900MHz core all for the display manager, but I don't see that going a whole lot better than before.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 24, 2015)

the old pi is arm v6 the new pi is arm 7 there is a massive difference in performance between the two
if you want a arm-dev box you can do better then the pi.
 begalboard ODROID minowboard
to name a few


----------



## Dman17 (Aug 9, 2015)

Would it be possible to install the steam client in Ubuntu on the raspberry pi as an alternative to the conventional limelight?


----------

